# Are MKIV Rear Caliper Carriers the same as MKIII ?? Will they work when swaping from drum to disc ??



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Doing the alum caliper swap on the rear of my Cabby and short of buying new MKIII caliper carriers does anyone know if the MKIV carriers are the same and will work ? all the carriers from MKIII I have been finding in the yards are destroyed.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Not the same. MkIII bolt to the stub axle, MkIV bolt to the rear beam.

Look in the WTB/WTS here; someone may have a set.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

greyhare said:


> Not the same. MkIII bolt to the stub axle, MkIV bolt to the rear beam.


Are you sure? I converted from drum to disc using the Eurospec kit from BFI, and it comes with MKIV aluminum calipers that bolt to the stub axle, not the rear beam:

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/euredico2.html

They may bolt to different places, but they may line up on both.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

That kit uses MkIII carriers with MkIV calipers.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

greyhare said:


> That kit uses MkIII carriers with MkIV calipers.


D'oh! I misread the title of the post. I missed the word 'carriers'.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

You need to use MKIII rear caliper carriers with the MKIV rear calipers when doing the rear caliper conversion because the MKIV rear caliper carriers will not work.

You will need new hoses to connect from the calipers to the MKIII rear disc brake hardlines. You can either get the hybrid MKIV lines (steel line permentently crimped to a rubber hose, OR you need the rubber lines from a late 97 Passat or an earlier 98 Passat. These are the only ones that are right length with the right fittings on the ends. I got mine from europartsdirect.com on sale for about $9-$10 each.

Out here in SoCal, rear caliper carriers in good shape are readily available in the self-service salvage yards for about $4-$6 each (I take it that you're someplace that MKIIIs rust...).


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

germancarnut51 said:


> You need to use MKIII rear caliper carriers with the MKIV rear calipers when doing the rear caliper conversion because the MKIV rear caliper carriers will not work.
> 
> You will need new hoses to connect from the calipers to the MKIII rear disc brake hardlines. You can either get the hybrid MKIV lines (steel line permentently crimped to a rubber hose, OR you need the rubber lines from a late 97 Passat or an earlier 98 Passat. These are the only ones that are right length with the right fittings on the ends. I got mine from europartsdirect.com on sale for about $9-$10 each.
> 
> Out here in SoCal, rear caliper carriers in good shape are readily available in the self-service salvage yards for about $4-$6 each (I take it that you're someplace that MKIIIs rust...).


hahaha yea you could say that ... in Pa. I ended up buying the caliper carriers from German Auto Parts. I want to do stainless steel brake lines too and they have the conversion lines for $50.... not to bad


----------

